# Jumeirah Group Accommodation



## kaziatik22 (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi Friends!!!!

Would just like to get some answer from experienced person working with jumeirah Group of hotels.


1. What is the accommodation feature for D Grade?

2. What is Minimum Service Charge?

3. What is Incentive staff get on quaterly basis?

4. What is Yearly Bonus for the staff?

If anyone who has more idea and can reply me with the answers.

Thanks & Regards,


----------



## Bklyn (Dec 11, 2013)

kaziatik22 said:


> Hi Friends!!!!
> 
> Would just like to get some answer from experienced person working with jumeirah Group of hotels.
> 
> ...


I would like to know also. Congrats!!! Which position did you accept?


----------

